# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  مصادر التشريع الإسلامي

## سالي جمعة

مصادر التشريع الإسلامي

من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

مصادر التشريع الاسلامي متنوعة بما يناسب خصوبة الشريعة الاسلامية




 مصادر التشريع عند السنة

 المصادر المتفق عليها بين جمهور الأمة
القرآن 
السنة 

مصادر التشريع المختلف عليها
الاجماع 
القياس في التشريع الاسلامي 
الاستحسان 
العرف 
الاستصحاب 
المصلحة المرسلة 
سد الذرائع 
شرع من قبلنا 
أقوال الصحابة 
وذلك بشروطها وضوابطها المعروفة عند أهل العلم ، ولاسيما إذا كان في الأخذ بها مصلحة للأمة .


مصادر التشريع عند الشيعة
القرآن 
السنة: وهي قول النبي وفعله وتقريره. 
العقل: وهو الدليل العقلي القطعي و كل ما يثبت بالقرآن أو سنة فهو ثابت بالدليل العقلي 
الإجماع: وهو وسيلة إثبات باتفاق آراء الفقهاء في مسألة شرعية وهو كاشف عن الدليل الشرعي وهو دليل على الحكم الشرعي، وليس الإجماع كاشفاً عن الحكم الشرعي مباشرة ويجب أن يستند إلى رأي النبي و الأئمة

----------

